# Don't miss, composite attraction games on GP (new game free with high rank)



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

*1. Moldern World*
Catelog is an RPG shooter attractive. Graphics playing extremely impressive here is considered to be the best shooter in 2014. In Modern World War you will participate in a special task force to catch the action and bad guys. With extremely chibi graphics combined with impress dynamic sound creates a strange attraction in the game.










*You can download and play free in here: Moldern world*

*2. Death racing 3D*
Use technology AI, new version Death racing 3D
Racing version will make you very interesting. Not just a simple race, you will see a completely different version.










*You can download and play free in here: Death racing 3D*

*3. Skies of war*
Skies of war comes back. This sweet air attack game allows to fight in the sky. Fly your plane through a storm of missiles and bullets into the war zone! Most excellent bonuses and boost will help you propel your aircraft with speed and agility that can only be found in a game of this caliber. Good luck captain!










*You can download and play free in here : Skies of war*

*4. Happy farm:*

Welcome to "Happy Farm" - This great game lets you take the role of a farmer. Manage your farm and makes money by plant and harvest vegetables or fruits so where you and your friends can grow fruits, raise farm animals, and decorate the most beautiful farms!










*You can download and play free in here: Happy farm*

*5. Farm Happy Saga:*
where you and your friends can grow fruits. This game is about who can feed the Fruits with most sausages. Drag and link fruit, up and down, and diagonally in ant direction. The longer you link is the higher you score will be.










*You can download and play free in here: Farm happy saga*

*More game free: *
King of racing 3D, &#8230;


----------

